# how to defete craftsmans reverse/no reverse



## brownfoxx1 (Nov 8, 2015)

i'd like to know how to prevent the problem when you go into reverse,the engine shuts down.thanks leon gt5000


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What's the model # , leon ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There should be a two position run mode on the key switch. 

Just beware that it's not recommended that you mow in reverse, disengage the blade and you'll be able to reverse without your tractor shutting down.


----------



## brownfoxx1 (Nov 8, 2015)

917.276020


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Form what I'm seeing on the wiring diagram,it's designed to not be able to disable it.
Check the switch,down by the forward/reverse control,and if it has 2 wires,jumper them,and try it.
Other than that,I couldn't say.


----------

